# What OS do you use?



## Pacheko17 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm just curious.
I use Linux, Kubuntu 17.04. Been working great for me and I love how much you can customize it.

Also really hope to see no one using Windows XP... it's bad for you.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 2, 2017)

I use Windows 8.1 but if I ever get a new computer I will set up Linux on it


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2017)

I use Solus Linux and I have been for several months now.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10 since it exists. And Linux Mint on my Thinkpad (temporary replaced by Windows 98, but it's going to be deleted soon).


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 2, 2017)

Atm I use Windows 7. Although, when I get my nice new computer over the Summer I'm putting Windows 10 on it.


----------



## Nexives (Jun 2, 2017)

I've been putting off updated to 10 only because of the terrible things i hear from those who have updated


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 2, 2017)

Nexives said:


> I've been putting off updated to 10 only because of the terrible things i hear from those who have updated


Me too


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10 cause Killer Instinct. (I swear is the only reason.) It was that or buy a xbox one, and i'm not buying xbox consoles.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 7, because I haven't found any compelling reasons to go to Windows 10 (that and my PC is from 2013, it kinda feels out of place with a new OS and all that).  That, and I forgot to upgrade during the free upgrade period (well, there are ways, but I won't dive into those here).


----------



## wg93589 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm using Windows 10, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and MacOS Sierra


----------



## matpower (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10 and Debian testing/stretch with XFCE on my main computer.
My Windows 10 install is slow as molasses thanks to the major upgrades, so I need to do a clean install later. Debian is a brand new install, as I was using Arch before. Long term goal is using Linux as my main OS, I might move to Debian sid later, but it's no biggie atm.

My Moto G3 is currently running Android 7.1.2 thanks to AOSPExtended, but the latest ROM upgrade is kinda buggy even though I clean flashed it, so I'm moving to either LineageOS with OMS patches or ViperOS.


----------



## CuriousTommy (Jun 2, 2017)

I mainly use Linux on my laptop & desktop and Windows on my Surface (for any application that requires Windows and doesn't work on Wine. Plus I love using OneNote on it!).

Once the 12 core CPU from Intel and AMD get released, I am planning on building a workstation that supports GPU passthrough without any weird workarounds.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2017)

I use Windows 10 on my main laptop and Windows 7 on my netbook. Been trying to revive my older laptop so I can install Arch on it.


----------



## AquaticBanana (Jun 2, 2017)

I Still Use Windows 7!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 2, 2017)

Dualboot Windows 10 and Ubuntu (various DEs but mainly Xfce). Looking into installing FreeBSD to get into the BSD realm.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 2, 2017)

Currently just Windows 10, but when I wipe and reinstall this computer I'm putting KDE Neon dual booting with Windows 10.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ubuntu. Although I'm planning to switch back to Windows whenever I get to update my laptop (since you can get the benefits of the linux command line on Windows now)


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 2, 2017)

Win 10, Win 7 and Debian


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 2, 2017)

Please, multi-option, I use macOS, Windows 10 and a Linux distro (debian) on a daily basis. (home, work, work)


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a dual-boot desktop with archlinux and windows 10 for gaming. My laptop uses Debian.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10 and Linux Mint


----------



## Spore2 (Jun 2, 2017)

I prefer my Win 7 machine.  Have Win 8.1 on my 2in1 laptop.  I think Win 10 is atrocious.  My sister got a new laptop that was supposedly designed for Win 10 but it boots up slowly.  My experience with Win 10 wasn't much better over a year ago.


----------



## alevan (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10 since release.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10 on my work computer 
Chrome OS here at home.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 2, 2017)

Main PC: Windows 10 (Primary)/ W8 (Dual Boot)
Server: Windows Server 2016
Macbook: OSX (Primary)/ W10 (Dual Boot)
Merlin (AsusWRT): Router
Raspberry Pi: Raspbian

I also regularly use Linux Mint and Cent OS in VMs.


----------



## infinete (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10. I feel it had a few teething problems but has no issues now and feels better and faster than previous OS's.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 2, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> I'm just curious.
> I use Linux, Kubuntu 17.04. Been working great for me and I love how much you can customize it.
> 
> Also really hope to see no one using Windows XP... it's bad for you.


French fries works really well with PotatOS


----------



## mgrev (Jun 2, 2017)

W10, MacOS Sierra, Ubuntu mate. all on one machine


----------



## gui710 (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 8.1 since it's the most stable OS that works on my PC, and i've tried Windows 7, Windows 10, Lubuntu, Mint and a few more.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 2, 2017)

I use Windows 10 on my gaming desktop, work desktop, and my Surface Book. 

1 Raspberry Pi 2 B uses OSMC, the other Retro Pi, and my Raspberry Pi B+ uses Raspbian (though I haven't used that in ages ._.)

On my work laptop I'm quad booting XP, Windows 10, Arch Linux, and Linux Mint. I mainly use Linux Mint for everything, but I have XP installed for legacy games that don't run on WINE or 10, 10 is for "newer" extremely lite spec games that don't like XP, and Arch is for messing around, though I haven't booted into it in ages. Pretty neat for a thing with 3GB of RAM, a 500GB HDD, and an Intel C2D T7700 (upgraded from a single core Celeron 900 ).


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 2, 2017)

THE BEST OS EVER, WINDOWS 10. IT IS, FUCK YOU.

Wanted to see who I'd piss off.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 2, 2017)

Desktop: Windows 10
Laptop: OSX
Servers: Windows Server 2012 and Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS
Router: pfSense (FreeBSD)


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 2, 2017)

Win10 main and Win7 on my music server.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 7 at work, 10 at home. I have some linux partitions hanging out at home (ubuntu, mint, solus...and I think openSUSE), but very rarely use them anymore (my backup pc is now used for one game that runs like shit on wine, and I don't want to spend hours on attempting to teach my girlfriend to use even the most basic linux distribution).


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10, Linux Mint and macOS El Capitan.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 2, 2017)

Linux Mint 18.1 with the Cinnamon desktop.


VinsCool said:


> And Linux Mint on my Thinkpad (temporary replaced by Windows 98, but it's going to be deleted soon


when *the fuck* did that happen


----------



## Chary (Jun 2, 2017)

Mac OS Mountain Lion, Windows 10, Linux Manjaro. I detest Windows, but I use it the most, due to the fact of gaming on PC kinda almost makes it a necessity. I do really like the way Linux looks and just is, but that and OSX will be non primary partitions until that fact changes.


----------



## cracingbozo7 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a dual-boot laptop with Manjaro GNOME edition and Windows 10


----------



## Flashed (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't understand how people can work with linux. I have tried OpenOffice / LibreOffice and both are terrible! Also lots of programs only works on Windows
Nothing better than Microsoft Office. I have to say that other Open Source software sometimes is good, but in most cases I prefer paid software.


----------



## pivix (Jun 2, 2017)

I use manjaro KDE without any customisation cause I like it as it is.

Wysłane z mojego LG-D855 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 2, 2017)

Flashed said:


> Don't understand how people can work with linux. I have tried OpenOffice / LibreOffice and both are terrible! Also lots of programs only works on Windows
> Nothing better than Microsoft Office. I have to say that other Open Source software sometimes is good, but in most cases I prefer paid software.


Not every work that uses computers is heavy on writing docs and sheets.
Also if you did research you will often prepare your papers and articles in LaTeX anyway. 
If you do programming for big paid server/client applications it is really probable you will have to work with Linux.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

Flashed said:


> Don't understand how people can work with linux. I have tried OpenOffice / LibreOffice and both are terrible! Also lots of programs only works on Windows
> Nothing better than Microsoft Office. I have to say that other Open Source software sometimes is good, but in most cases I prefer paid software.


LibreOffice isn't bad, OpenOffice is garbage though because its outdated and dead. Plus there's something called WINE if you want to run windows applications in linux, and it improves all the time.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 2, 2017)

I tried Windows 10, but it sucked so hard. My laptop wasn't on the "confirmed compatible list", but the download was available to me anyway. Windows7 is the perfect fit for my Inspiron 15R (N5010).


----------



## Flashed (Jun 2, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> LibreOffice isn't bad, OpenOffice is garbage though because its outdated and dead. Plus there's something called WINE if you want to run windows applications in linux, and it improves all the time.



I know WINE but it doesnt works well in some cases.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

I use Windows 10, but I'm planning to dual boot QubesOS on it


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nexives said:


> I've been putting off updated to 10 only because of the terrible things i hear from those who have updated





Quantumcat said:


> Me too



Nah, you guys don't have to worry, just be sure to do a clean install and it'll work great.
Also, registry hacks to turn off the Microsoft spying.
It's not a bad OS, I just prefer Linux.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2017)

I can never limit myself to one OS. Whether on partitions or in VMs, I have way too many.
I use whichever one suits what I need to do at the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

Android, Windows. I used to use some Linux distributions but I just switched to Windows since it has everything I need.

Android, on other hand is a fun thing. It's useful for me since Android has some apps that are mobile exclusive.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> when *the fuck* did that happen


A few days ago, I wanted to experiment with my laptop hardware to see if I could run Windows 98 and DOS programs (hint, I can, with some hacking). Only this works very poorly, due to missing compatible drivers. This machine was designed for Windows XP, not something older.







Ignore SAFE MODE, I got it functional a bit later in normal means.

I will reinstall Linux Mint later, keeping a partition for another OS, maybe BSD based, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A few days ago, I wanted to experiment with my laptop hardware to see if I could run Windows 98 and DOS programs (hint, I can, with some hacking). Only this works very poorly, due to missing compatible drivers. This machine was designed for Windows XP, not something older.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows 95-98 only functions correctly with 256MB of RAM. 512MB max, above just kills it.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Windows 95-98 only functions correctly with 256MB of RAM. 512MB max, above just kills it.


what's that for b-shit... got it working on my pentium-120 2 gb ram just fine (for about 6 years that is, it's dead now and scrapped).


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2017)

Mac OS X 10.5.8 (iBook G4), Win 98 SE (700 Mhz Pentium 3, 512 MB RAM lappy) Win 7 (lappy) Win 7 (server) win 10 (HTC Shift x9500 UMPC)


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 2, 2017)

I use Win 7,10 and linux mint.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jun 2, 2017)

I use multiple OSes. My main OS is Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 (Much better than 16.04. That was straight up shit) and I also use Windows 10 64-Bit and Windows Vista 32-Bit (Yes you can make fun of me )


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

Jack Daniels said:


> what's that for b-shit... got it working on my pentium-120 2 gb ram just fine (for about 6 years that is, it's dead now and scrapped).


If it worked for you, it doesn't mean it will work for everyone.
That's why i have RAM sticks laying out. Research before you call shit.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 7 forever!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Windows 95-98 only functions correctly with 256MB of RAM. 512MB max, above just kills it.


I know that. it had to be patched to actually run, I would get out of memory errors otherwise.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> Windows 7 forever!


I heard that they will drop it's support for it somewhere in 2018. It's my favourite OS :/


----------



## DKB (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10, so I can play Brave Frontier on it. Fuck, Windows 8 which allows the same thing but it can't window app mobile games. However, if I didn't play that game, I'd stick to Windows 7 for as long as I safely could.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I heard that they will drop it's support for it somewhere in 2018. It's my favourite OS :/


January 2020 actually.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10 for work and everyday use.

Linux for special operations. Like data recovery, ripping and reverse engineering etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> January 2020 actually.


Oh. Well, not going to change my OS anytime soon then.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10 for the gaming. The moment I could use Skyrim with Mod Organizer, SKSE and ENBseries with comparable performance on linux, i'd switch.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 2, 2017)

Windows 10. I waited a bit before installing it, and tried it out on my Surface Pro 3 first (since it adds some new features that greatly benefit hybrid devices like that one), to make sure everything was working fine and to get used to the new OS and make sure I didn't hate it before I took the plunge on my other PCs.


----------



## Mansize (Jun 3, 2017)

"Windows '95, you are long gone but I'm still alive..."


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 3, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If it worked for you, it doesn't mean it will work for everyone.
> That's why i have RAM sticks laying out. Research before you call shit.


i've done so... it's not the ram that fails, it's mostly the timing, i mean like processor speed... windows 98 se last update works up to 2gb ddr2, windows 95 however fails quite early about 512 mb it should kill the system.
windows 3.11 kills above 16 mb ram most tests (as would most dos versions, it gets wrong readings with higher ram).
since windows 98 and SE are identical on ram and processor, this should work the same... i never seen someone using standard 98 around here... but it's been quite usual to get it on higher hardware you describe as max.
can't say if it would work in sandbox though, emulated systems could crash it very easy i think...


----------



## Y0shII (Jun 3, 2017)

one notebook running win 7, another running win 7 and ubuntu 16 lts in dual boot
gaming rig running win 10 for now.... if ms breaks something then I am going back to win 7 or install ubuntu


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 3, 2017)

I use Arch Linux, although I dual-boot with FreeBSD, multiple options should be enabled...


----------



## AndreTrek (Jun 4, 2017)

Windows 10 as primary and Linux Mint as secondary. I'd use Mint as my primary OS if i could actually game on it, but you know how that goes.
I've also got a Surface 3 with Windows 10. I've thought about trying out a different OS on it, but I imagine that it would be a huge pain to set up and might possibly not work at all, so I've mostly given up on the idea.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 4, 2017)

Win 10 on my pc. (since launch) Never had any issues and it booted faster than 7 or 8.
Arch on my laptop.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

AndreTrek said:


> I've also got a Surface 3 with Windows 10. I've thought about trying out a different OS on it, but I imagine that it would be a huge pain to set up and might possibly not work at all, so I've mostly given up on the idea.


Surface 3 is optimized only for Windows and it has slightly modified Win10.


----------



## Bonestorm (Jun 4, 2017)

OSX


----------



## AndreTrek (Jun 4, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Surface 3 is optimized only for Windows and it has slightly modified Win10.


I figured as much. I mean, it IS a device produced by Microsoft themselves. I wanted to try it out mostly out of curiosity, since I figured having a tablet running Linux would be rather novel, but that's probably not worth the hassle involved.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 4, 2017)

Win 7 64bit for main PC and Win 98/XP for my retro Laptop/PC.


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 4, 2017)

Android on mobile phones, except for gaming.

Android is a little buggy, but it is best alternative to winblows.


----------



## StackMasher (Jun 4, 2017)

linux for everything


----------



## matpower (Jun 4, 2017)

AndreTrek said:


> Windows 10 as primary and Linux Mint as secondary. I'd use Mint as my primary OS if i could actually game on it, but you know how that goes.
> I've also got a Surface 3 with Windows 10. I've thought about trying out a different OS on it, but I imagine that it would be a huge pain to set up and might possibly not work at all, so I've mostly given up on the idea.


Take a look at this if you ever decide to try it out. It's in a good shape for the Surface 3 actually, you'll need some scripts to use auto-rotation/brightness and suspend to RAM is the only thing that doesn't work.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 4, 2017)

Windoughs 7 Masterrace.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 4, 2017)

Windows 10. I pretty much /need/ to have these apps and with their full potential.







Before you ask no, Keynote and GWave don't work on Wine properly.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 4, 2017)

ATM Im using 7 because I need it to complete some work using programs that I dont want to install on my clean and fast W10

W7 with this Visual Style





I Love W3X


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 4, 2017)

Windows 10 on gaming desktop, Arch Linux on laptops.

Did I mention I use Arch Linux?


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 10, 2017)

windows 10 pro x64 main pc, windows 10 home x64 notebook of my wife, android 4.2 on my cubieboard5  (not my choice i wished to install retropie, tried to mod the software but i ended too many failures, couldn't get the processor detected proper wich is strange since it's about just 2 raspberrie pi 2's in one). have a non used computer with kubuntu 16.04.


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

I used to dual boot windows and Ubuntu, but it took too much space so now I stick with windows 10.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Currently? Windows 7 + Linux Mint dual-boot and several Linux & Android VMs varying from Android 4.4->Arch Linux.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 11, 2017)

Windows 10 on my PC but thinking about going Android completely. Love the Android OS so much!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Windows 10 on my PC but thinking about going Android completely. Love the Android OS so much!


Dual-boot it. Android on PC has broken compatibility with some apps and even if your PC is powerful to run it, it will just crash. 
The best would be to check if it even boots up from LiveCD [RemixOS for ex. Requires SoC or Intel CPU to run]


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 11, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Dual-boot it. Android on PC has broken compatibility with some apps and even if your PC is powerful to run it, it will just crash.
> The best would be to check if it even boots up from LiveCD [RemixOS for ex. Requires SoC or Intel CPU to run]


Might just buy an Android TV box and use that for its entirety but will need to buy one considerably powerful to last for years.

By the way, I've been downloading various apks of Sonic Runners Adventure by Gameloft and none of them have worked so far. Guess I'll just have to wait for the Play Store version and be patient.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Might just buy an Android TV box and use that for its entirety but will need to buy one considerably powerful to last for years.
> 
> By the way, I've been downloading various apks of Sonic Runners Adventure by Gameloft and none of them have worked so far. Guess I'll just have to wait for the Play Store version and be patient.


Afaik, Gameloft slaps DRM for their Android apps so they will just throw license error, this can be fixed by patching google play services/samsung apps license check using one "lucky" thingy.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Might just buy an Android TV box and use that for its entirety but will need to buy one considerably powerful to last for years.
> 
> By the way, I've been downloading various apks of Sonic Runners Adventure by Gameloft and none of them have worked so far. Guess I'll just have to wait for the Play Store version and be patient.



Already have an Android TV BOX few months ago for a 50 inches Sony TV and loving it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 11, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Afaik, Gameloft slaps DRM for their Android apps so they will just throw license error, this can be fixed by patching google play services/samsung apps license check using one "lucky" thingy.



Bummer. Will just have to wait for it to be released on Play Store.



azoreseuropa said:


> Already have an Android TV BOX few months ago for a 50 inches Sony TV and loving it.


What's the specs of that box?

Played some PSP games on my Geotel Note 4G phone which has 3GB RAM + 1.5 GHz and it ran mostly slow but older emulators/consoles work perfectly.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Bummer. Will just have to wait for it to be released on Play Store.
> 
> 
> What's the specs of that box?
> ...



We have an Evnapo T95Z Plus Smart TV BOX Amlogic S912 Octa-core CPU Android 6.0 TV BOX Bluetooth 4.0 Dual Band Wifi 4k2K 2GB RAM 16GB Rom Smart TV Player Set Top Box Mini PC.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 11, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> We have an Evnapo T95Z Plus Smart TV BOX Amlogic S912 Octa-core CPU Android 6.0 TV BOX Bluetooth 4.0 Dual Band Wifi 4k2K 2GB RAM 16GB Rom Smart TV Player Set Top Box Mini PC.


I do have an Android TV box myself but it only has 1GB RAM and tends to feel sluggish so I just use it to watch shows/movies on the USB.

On Gearbest (where I bought my recent phone from) only have up to 4GB RAM Android TV boxes so suppose that's the maximum right now. In terms of prices it's higher than expected and not sure all that would be suffice to run, like, the PSP emulator without slowdowns.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I do have an Android TV box myself but it only has 1GB RAM and tends to feel sluggish so I just use it to watch shows/movies on the USB.
> 
> On Gearbest (where I bought my recent phone from) only have up to 4GB RAM Android TV boxes so suppose that's the maximum right now. In terms of prices it's higher than expected and not sure all that would be suffice to run, like, the PSP emulator without slowdowns.



Sluggish ? Like what ? Mine is about 100 dollars (about 89 euro). I watch RTP and Portuguese channels and they don't sluggish at all. Remember, it is android 6.0 and what is your android version ? Below it with 16GB is no good. Android 6.0 and 16gb or more are the best.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 11, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Sluggish ? Like what ? Mine is about 100 dollars (about 89 euro). I watch RTP and Portuguese channels and they don't sluggish at all. Remember, it is android 6.0 and what is your android version ? Below it with 16GB is no good. Android 6.0 and 16gb or more are the best.


When opening an app, using Chrome or anything than the one app I usually run takes a while to open.

Here's the specs of the box I have:

Android 4.4.2
Internal Storage: 5.33GB
Memory: 357MB
Processor: ARM Cortex-A5, Quad-Core
It's OK enough to load up the Spanish TV app I like to watch.


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> When opening an app, using Chrome or anything than the one app I usually run takes a while to open.
> 
> Here's the specs of the box I have:
> 
> ...


Buy the shield TV , it is more expensive but also powerful and comes with latest software.

Android is the OS that truly bridges the gap between windows and Mac OS, it has the customization and power of windows but the simplicity and versatility of MAC OS, I just plugged my printer in via OTG and no nuisance it just worked, unlike windows where I had to dload 197 mbs on dial up like speed.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> When opening an app, using Chrome or anything than the one app I usually run takes a while to open.
> 
> Here's the specs of the box I have:
> 
> ...



Ahh.. Not bad. Mine is 6.0 and that might explained why you got sluggish like that. Since my brother had less than 6.0 and he is thinking about getting Android 6.0. It is the latest version. An Android 7.0 version come soon. Not much different from an Android 6.0, Saiyan.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2017)

Windows 10 and Linux Mint  on dual-boot (legacy MBR mode)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 11, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Buy the shield TV , it is more expensive but also powerful and comes with latest software.
> 
> Android is the OS that truly bridges the gap between windows and Mac OS, it has the customization and power of windows but the simplicity and versatility of MAC OS, I just plugged my printer in via OTG and no nuisance it just worked, unlike windows where I had to dload 197 mbs on dial up like speed.


The Shield TV is for sure technically far more advanced than any generic Chinese Android TV box. But say, does 3GB RAM make a huge difference compared to 4GB RAM? Shield TV without the TV Remote or Controller probably would be way cheaper.


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The Shield TV is for sure technically far more advanced than any generic Chinese Android TV box. But say, does 3GB RAM make a huge difference compared to 4GB RAM? Shield TV without the TV Remote or Controller probably would be way cheaper.


It's not about RAM, the shield TV has 64-bit chip and a faster processor which is not only good for games but also much smoother, plus it can emulate gamecube at full speed (SSB Melee is sure to work)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 11, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> It's not about RAM, the shield TV has 64-bit chip and a faster processor which is not only good for games but also much smoother, plus it can emulate gamecube at full speed (SSB Melee is sure to work)


Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Excellent. Thank you.


No problem, you can probably get a good deal at the previous gen model, which is not that different from the current one just lacks that voice control thingy.

PS I think you probably know, but it uses the same chip as switch and it probably has some Nintendo games Ported to it in China, though I read it somewhere I cannot confirm.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 12, 2017)

Just switched back to Windows 10 from Ubuntu after about one year. I still have Lubuntu on a VM to compile & mount Linux drives


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 18, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I use Solus Linux and I have been for several months now.


budgie, mate, or gnome?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 18, 2017)

I mainly use Windows 10 (Latest insider build) and Linux mint on various computers. I love Windows 10, I've never had any issues with it either. But, Linux and macOS I do like as well. I just prefer Windows over anything else.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Also really hope to see no one using Windows XP... it's bad for you.


Sentence of the year


----------



## doughmay (Jun 18, 2017)

I use windows mainly for gaming. Had a mac, got old, stuck on mac os x 10.7.5 with a core2duo


----------



## vpd (Jun 18, 2017)

Windows 8.1 Pro is my main/favourite OS, but also use Linux Mint and a Debian minimal install /w XFCE.
Android on tablets/phones.


----------



## Margo (Jun 28, 2017)

Linux 16.04
But will move to Windows 10


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2017)

windows 7, because 7>10 lol
and on my laptop I use win10/ubuntu dual boot, ubunto runs from a flashdrive.just to be safe...


----------



## wiired24 (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm currently using Windows 10 with Linux installed via the Windows Subsystem for Linux also known as Bash on Windows. I use Windows for all of my day to day stuff and college work, while I use Linux for testing various shell scripts or anything that's strictly UNIX specific. I also tend to do alot of C# development on Windows with Visual studio while on Linux I do alot of C/C++ with Vim as I really prefer GCC/G++ over MSVC anyday.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2017)

Windows 10. As much problems I've had with it, it gets the job done at least. I wonder what their Fall creators update will be like.


----------



## vinipeix (Jul 5, 2017)

Windows 10 and Xubuntu 16.04
I'm thinking into switching from Xubuntu to Manjaro, people are saying it is nice


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2017)

Basically what @Lilith Valentine said, but I also use Windows 7 as a virtual machine for my Windows tasks


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 5, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> budgie, mate, or gnome?


Sorry for the late reply, Budgie DE


----------



## kuwanger (Jul 5, 2017)

Xubuntu 14.04 LTS with IceWM


----------



## Dolphinsfootball00 (Jul 7, 2017)

Win 10...But I use Google Chrome on it.


----------



## jsa (Jul 7, 2017)

I've been yoyoing between Windows 7, 8.1, 10 CU and 10 Insider -- currently settled (hopefully for the foreseeable future) on Windows 10 stable. (:

Phone is a Moto G4 running LineageOS 14.1


----------



## Trojaner (Jul 7, 2017)

Dualboot Windows 10 & Linux Mint


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2017)

Currently Win10 on my main PC, the mobo is too old so no driver support but to my surprise, it's smooth as hell. Only games need to be run in windowed because they instantly crash in fullscreen.

I have creators update installed.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 7, 2017)

you can't lump in window 8 with anything below it so this poll is flawed. I'm using windows 7 and I still think it's better for me than the newer versions.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jul 7, 2017)

You forgot that Windows 8.1 is a thing, and also "Mac OS X" doesn't exist since 2016. It's macOS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> you can't lump in window 8 with anything below it so this poll is flawed. I'm using windows 7 and I still think it's better for me than the newer versions.


Win7 is amazing, I wouldn't switch to 10 if I didn't loose my retail copy. imo, Both systems have good sides. Like transparent taskbar in Win10 and glorious Aero in Win7.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StarTrekVoyager said:


> You forgot that Windows 8.1 is a thing, and also "Mac OS X" doesn't exist since 2016. It's macOS.


Windows 8.1 is just a service pack tho for Win8.


----------



## kehkou (Jul 7, 2017)

Win 7 Pro Machine. It is an HP business i5 Elitebook I got for a steal on eBay (probably was stolen) $95. It was built with 7, seller upgraded it to 10. Several incompatible drivers and games (MC), and a dual Win 10+7 setup later, I put Win 7 Pro back onto it as my sole operating system. Never looked 'back'!


----------



## Hayleia (Jul 7, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> you can't lump in window 8 with anything below it so this poll is flawed. I'm using windows 7 and I still think it's better for me than the newer versions.


That's the only flaw you see?
I also see that Windows 8.1 is not on the list, that OS X and macOS are not either even though Mac OS is (and it does not exist anymore since 2001), and that I can't check several options.
Btw, I use Windows 8.1, OS X and Arch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> That's the only flaw you see?
> I also see that Windows 8.1 is not on the list, that OS X and macOS are not either even though Mac OS is (and it does not exist anymore since 2001), and that I can't check several options.
> Btw, I use Windows 8.1, OS X and Arch.


_post creation date, either @OP was high or forgot that these even existed
v edited my post_


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jul 7, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> _post creation date_


Yeah what, June 2th, 2017...


----------



## Hayleia (Jul 7, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Windows 8.1 is just a service pack tho for Win8.


Maybe, but since it's the thing that makes Windows 8 respectable, it's the one that should be in the poll if there is only one of both


----------



## Mr. Elementle (Jul 8, 2017)

my gaming/video/drawing laptop (which i converted into a desktop because it was getting old and i was scared to move it to much) runs windows 8 so it can run steam and other .exe games as well as my medibang paint and stuff like that.

my school/writing/drawing/actually portable laptop is a chromebook dual-booting with chromeos with android support and Linux Unity, i mostly use this for school stuff and reading since it's the acer r11 with the flip touchscreen, it makes a great comic reader and basically replaced my shitty old tablet


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2017)

I did try out Chakra OS again, but switched back to Solus. It seems Solus has been the perfect fit for me


----------



## BARNWEY (Jul 8, 2017)

I use Windows and Linux, right now I'm trying out Lubuntu...


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 8, 2017)

Multiple choices would be better, because I use more than one. (Yes, I use all of these, but not all are mine.)
Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 - Personal
Windows 7 Home Premium -Family
Windows 8.1 Pro - Borther
Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - Work
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 - Retro stuff

Yes, I still use XP even these days, because there still are software that work only on XP unfortunately. And yes, I have a separate rig for it, because I hate multi-boot systems , and I hate Virtual machines. I mean, yes, you can save a lot of time and money with emulation, but for me personally, emulation is not the same as the real deal.


----------

